
Upgrading to an Older MacBook Pro - mrzool
http://www.subtraction.com/2017/08/16/upgrading-to-an-older-macbook-pro/
======
dkonofalski
I'm glad he feels like it's an upgrade but the whole thing feels a little
disingenuous. I have one of the new Touch Bar MacBook Pros and I need exactly
1 "dongle"/adapter for it that includes a USB port, an HDMI out, and a VGA
adapter. With that single thing, I can use the computer exactly the same as my
last MacBook Pro and I have the added benefit of all the new high-speed USB-C
capture devices and hard drives. How that isn't an upgrade is beyond me. I can
access far more devices now than I could with the old MacBook and I can change
or move whatever port I want and charge all at the same time.

~~~
nkkollaw
You know—I want to agree with you, but it's not one or the other.

They could've very easily left all ports alone but 1, and replace 1 USB port
with an USB-C one.

I bought my laptop for the keyboard—which is great although dirt is a major
problem, but I really wish they'd made the thing half a centimeter thicker but
with all ports like they used to have.

Like I said, I can perhaps see the advantage of having an USB-C port, but it
doesn't justify losing all the other ones. It is NOT and upgrade at all.

~~~
dkonofalski
Well, for me, I'd rather have the USB-C ports. Eventually, all cables and
devices will use USB-C and I'm not one to buy a new computer every year. I
want this thing to last me as long as possible and if I have to use an adapter
for a little while until USB-C adoption is the standard, then I'll gladly
trade that. I don't want a bunch of old ports on the computer that will be
obsolete sooner than later. I already had that happen with Firewire and Mini
DisplayPort. Especially when it only worked one direction as far as
compatibility went.

------
inpdx
I have three older MacBooks (all of them several years old) with the ports I
need and use (HDMI, Thunderbolt, USB), and zero interest in ever "upgrading."
I will just get them fixed as they break. To me Apple really messed up with
both Touch Bar and USB-C only.

------
tbihl
This feels to me like just one of a million ways to write "I'm getting older
and my preferences change." Author no longer wants things that are new just
for newness' sake, instead preferring something that works the way it always
worked and is, above all, convenient.

